# KDE 4.3.3 für x86

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

sonst ist immer die x86 vor der am64 Variante freigegeben. Wieso diesmal nicht? Und weiß einer zufällig wann? Als Bug scheint nichts eingestellt zu sein. Ich habe mehrerer Rechner zu Hause und da ist es unschön, wenn die "alten" auch ältere Software haben.

Gruß

Thomas

----------

## schachti

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Als Bug scheint nichts eingestellt zu sein.

 

Doch: Hier.

----------

## franzf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=292455

// edit:

GRRRRRRRR zu spät, hätte mir doch nicht (aus Interesse) die abhängigen Bugs anschauen sollen...

----------

